# Pricing help on 2008 R3-SL



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I am looking for some pricing help on a 2008 R3-SL. It is black and white CSC version with the Easton fork. Currently built with Campy Centaur 10sp with carbon levers, has Sram Red crankset. Good condition, any thoughts on Frame price or as a whole bike? Current wheel set is Campy Ventos. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------

